# Lake O



## achase (Apr 7, 2014)

Heading up to Four mile campground on fri the 19th any info how everybody is doing would be great, Thank you.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

achase said:


> Heading up to Four mile campground on fri the 19th any info how everybody is doing would be great, Thank you.


Will be in Olcott Thursday- Saturday, not sure we're that campground is


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

We are heading up again Thursday thru Sunday as well. Hey achase we are staying at the Lakeview Motel right down the street from 4 mile campground, we are in one of the houses they rent out across the street. Stop by and we can talk fishing. Draggin Balls on 68.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Also if anybody's looking for any tackle, the best tackle shop in the area is All In The Same Boat Tackle Shop. It's just south of Olcott 2911 South Main(Lockport-Olcott Rd). Greg is very knowledgeable in what colors are hot, and actually has a huge selection of tackle unlike the shops in Olcott.


----------



## achase (Apr 7, 2014)

hey Decoy hound, I am launching out of the fort & going out in the corner on sat, we are in campsite 10 so if you go to eat or what ever stop by & have a beer


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

achase said:


> hey Decoy hound, I am launching out of the fort & going out in the corner on sat, we are in campsite 10 so if you go to eat or what ever stop by & have a beer


That sounds good achase, we are going to be launching out of Olcott, but we eat at Bandana's frequently. I heard the launch in Wilson is closed for repairs.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Kwall where do you stay in Olcott?


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Decoy hound said:


> Hey Kwall where do you stay in Olcott?


I'm not sure a buddy set it up , this is my first time over there , might be at the marine ? I haven't salmon fish since the late 90 in Lake Huron, just wanting more than walleye& perch


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Kwall said:


> I'm not sure a buddy set it up , this is my first time over there , might be at the marine ? I haven't salmon fish since the late 90 in Lake Huron, just wanting more than walleye& perch


I hear you, haven't fished Erie in a month, with the heat, small fish, crappy weekends it just hasn't been worth it for me. Good luck, if you see my boat come over and say hey.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Fantastic first day! Only fished for 3 hours, got a late start coming up here. Seven fish, biggest 32# one laker, three steelhead, one Atlantic, rest kings. Green/white spin doctor/ fly combo caught all the Kings, spoons pulled all the steelies. Fished 70-120 fow, fish were 40-60 down. Down speed for us was best at 2.6 and down temp 48-50. Will post more pics tomorrow, need to sleep. Draggin Balls on 68


----------



## achase (Apr 7, 2014)

My # is 716-348-0349, call me this evening


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

achase said:


> My # is 716-348-0349, call me this evening


We fished yesterday also 4404784976.


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

How did you do bird crazy. Heading up this morning to fish this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

nijajordan said:


> How did you do bird crazy. Heading up this morning to fish this afternoon and tomorrow.


10 or 12 kings nothing big. Alan coming with you?


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

No I'm going out of olcott


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

We are at the harbor hotel look us up.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

This morning was kinda slow for us, three small kings and a nice brown trout. Caught the brown in 68 fow 40 down on a NBK spoon. Heading back out for the evening bite.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Slow day overall, overslept for the evening bite and only picked up one steelie.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Hot action today, we ran out to the corner in 370-400 fow. A mix of kings, cohos and steelhead. Nothing huge but all good fighters, sure beats reeling in a walleye!! Caught on everything, spoons, meat, flies. The coho like a little blue in the flies, the steelhead liked red/orange. Landed a nice double even with a crossed line. The meat was on 300' of copper and pulled the kings, diabolical cut bait head and flasher. Great day!!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Decoy, we left cutbait in the freezer across the street if u need it. Nice fish.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey junebug thanks, but not sure if tomorrow is fishable, might go meet friends in point breeze. You heading home?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Another fantastic evening bite, made one pass with the wind, 90 fow, 55 down, 48 degree down temp and 2.6 down speed on a bad toad moonshine spoon caught the 20# King and a cut bait diabolical rig and flasher pulled the 30# on 300 feet of copper. It was another double. Wish we could of made another pass but it was too rough out and building. A couple pictures of the flasher and cut bait rig.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

We Left last Sunday. Great looking fish.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you, I thought you were here now. We are going to try to come back in a week or two. How did you do last weekend?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey fellas. Just curious, I've been up to Olcott a handful of times in fall to cast from the pier but now have a boat I can take to troll. How far out are you normally going to get into fish this time of year? My boat is an 18' deep v with a 70hp outboard so don't know how comfortable I'd be going WAY out there. Can you usually reach the fish within 2 miles of shore? What kind of leaders are you running? My trolling rods are set up for Erie with 35lb powerpro but can add heavier flouro leaders. Thank you!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Decoy hound said:


> Thank you, I thought you were here now. We are going to try to come back in a week or two. How did you do last weekend?



Went Wed eve -Sat. Thirteen kings, five steelhead mix in plenty of throwbacks. Buggest king 25lbs. Better year than the two previous. They were miserable.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Hey fellas. Just curious, I've been up to Olcott a handful of times in fall to cast from the pier but now have a boat I can take to troll. How far out are you normally going to get into fish this time of year? My boat is an 18' deep v with a 70hp outboard so don't know how comfortable I'd be going WAY out there. Can you usually reach the fish within 2 miles of shore? What kind of leaders are you running? My trolling rods are set up for Erie with 35lb powerpro but can add heavier flouro leaders. Thank you!


You'll be fine going out of Olcott, it gets deep quick and as we get further into fall the fish will be closer getting ready to stage in front of the rivers. Your powerpro will be ok if the fleas aren't too bad, most people are running wire to the dipsys and mono with flouro leaders off the downriggers. We are running 45# wire to the dipsys and 30# mono with 20# flouro leaders on the riggers.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 30, 2013)

Decoy hound said:


> Hey Kwall where do you stay in Olcott?


we always stayed at the Lighthouse motel,,,, in olcott


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

LIghthouse, harbor resort and campground, lake ontario motel etc other places on this site http://www.olcottfishing.com/


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Decoy hound said:


> You'll be fine going out of Olcott, it gets deep quick and as we get further into fall the fish will be closer getting ready to stage in front of the rivers. Your powerpro will be ok if the fleas aren't too bad, most people are running wire to the dipsys and mono with flouro leaders off the downriggers. We are running 45# wire to the dipsys and 30# mono with 20# flouro leaders on the riggers.


Thank you! When you say wire, are you meaning leadcore or is there a straight, wire line you put on? I have one down rigger but would most likely run dipseys...


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Thank you! When you say wire, are you meaning leadcore or is there a straight, wire line you put on? I have one down rigger but would most likely run dipseys...


It's 45# seven strand copper/coffee colored stainless wire, you can get bare stainless wire as well but I feel our hookup rate increased with the colored wire. You'll need a braid backer on the reel and an Albright knot to attach the wire to the braid. Not sure what size reels you have but a 1000 feet will fit on a Okuma 30 or Daiwa 47 size reel. Use at least 600 feet, you'll be amazed how quick they can peel 500 feet off a reel. Then attach your ball bearing snap swivel using a metal sleeve, they sell them at most tackle shops along with the crimping tool. This is what we use and do but I'm sure you can use other methods but this works for us.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

This is what you want, it's 30lb, I think decoy is referring to 45lb copper. 

http://www.fishusa.com/product/Torpedo-Divers-Trolling-Wire

1000 ft fills a 47 nicely, use the Lotsa wire line knot, no crimping. http://www.lotsa1.org/Wire Line Knot.htm 

Tips http://www.lotsa1.org/diver_tips.html


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

K gonefishin said:


> This is what you want, it's 30lb, I think decoy is referring to 45lb copper.
> 
> http://www.fishusa.com/product/Torpedo-Divers-Trolling-Wire
> 
> ...


We use 45# copper for flat lining our meat rigs but also use 45# stainless wire as well for our dipsys, Rod Makers ordered it for us just before we left. I'm sure the 30# will work as well. Like I said that is what we do and it works for us, but you can "skin a cat many way". The lotsa knot sounds interesting but don't want to change what's working.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

K gonefishin said:


> This is what you want, it's 30lb, I think decoy is referring to 45lb copper.
> 
> http://www.fishusa.com/product/Torpedo-Divers-Trolling-Wire
> 
> ...


Thanks Kgone! Not sure if I'll get up this year (my son is still very young, 4 months old) but want to get a game plan together and set up gear so next year I can start making it a regular trip to put some salmon steaks in the freezer. Thanks again! BTW, When they start staging, do you still need the wire line and deep stuff or can you fish for 'em similar to erie walleyes with cranks and big stingers being that they are in way closer?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Do you need a special type rod or tip to run wire line. Think it would cut into a regular eyelet. Thanks, Mike


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yes look up twili tip they are like 7 bucks


----------

